# Pflanzenlexikon? (alter Beitrag)



## Dr.J (6. Sep. 2004)

*Pflanzenlexikon*

Hallo Teichianer,

kennt jemand von Euch ein gutes Lexikon über Teichpflanzen mit vielen Abbildungen und Detail-Informationen (Blütezeit, Grösse, Pflege, etc.). Vielleicht gibt es auch eine Art Bestimmungsbuch, oder so.


----------



## imported_Administrator (6. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

kennen tue ich leider keins, wir könnten aber gemeinsam eins aufbauen. Eine Person, die sich damit sehr gerne beschäftigen würde (weiblich, also immer gerne am kümmern) hätte ich auch schon ...


----------



## Dr.J (6. Sep. 2004)

Wäre eine super Idee.   
Bestimmt können unsere Teichbesitzer einiges an Infos nebst Bilder beisteuern. Das Lexikon sollte allerdings ein einheitliches Bild haben. Kannst Du eine Art Formular erzeugen, in das man pro Pflanze die einzelnen Infos und Bilder ablegen kann? Man sollte m.E. auch eine zentrale Anlaufstelle haben, die das Lexikon pflegt und sich auch um Vollständigkeit der Daten kümmert. Ich würde mich durchaus dazu bereit erklären (falls es keiner machen möchte), vorausgesetzt die Infos fliessen (!!!!). Ich denke ein solches Lexikon würde viele Fragen beantworten. Etwas ähnliches kann ich mir für später auch bei Tieren am Teich vorstellen.


----------



## imported_Administrator (6. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

du hast das Problem schon richtig erkannt, nämlich das der Infos. So was ähnliches hatte ich früher mal angefangen ... mangels Beteilgung aber eingestellt.  Das Lexikon sah in etwa so aus : 

 ... es enthielt bestimmte Infos, die notwendig sind ...

Ich könnte aber auch mal Sascha fragen, der dieses hier damals im alten Forum ins Leben gerufen hat:

http://kuik.dyndns.org/lexikon/database_dir.php

War ne saugute Idee, aber kaum einer hat mitgemacht  :cry: 

Vielleicht sollte ich diese Idee mal wieder aufgreifen, wert war sie es allemal ...


----------



## Dr.J (6. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Thomas,

ich denke, wir sollten diese Idee erneut aufgreifen. Dein Lexikon ist doch ein guter Anfang, auf dem es sich aufbauen lässt. Ausserdem ist es sehr übersichtlich aufgebaut. Der Mensch an sich neigt zur Trägheit. Wir müssen also nur alle dazu motivieren mitzumachen, dann wird das eine tolle Sache. Ich denke wir sollten es angehen. Vielleicht sollten wir mal einen Aufruf starten, ob soetwas gewünscht ist.  8)


----------



## imported_Administrator (6. Sep. 2004)

Gewünscht war es schon immer Jürgen .... bloss die Durchführung und Disziplin in dieser Sache war eher mangelhaft ...

Ich werde heute mal etwas "zaubern", wie ich mir das vorstelle ...

Was würde dich bei den Pflanzen interessieren ? Sag mal ein paar Stichworte ...

-Pflanztiefe
-Blütenfarbe

... sowas meinte ich ... ich werde mal beginnen, mal schauen, was drauss wird


----------



## Dr.J (6. Sep. 2004)

Mir würde spontan einfallen:

- Blütezeit (von-bis)
- Blütenfarbe
- Grösse
- Einjährig/Mehrjährig
- Teichzone (I-V)
- Standort (schattig, halbschatten, sonnig)
- Besonderheiten

und natürlich ein Bild.

Für den Anfang dürfte das reichen und übrigens: danke für dein Engagement


----------



## imported_Administrator (6. Sep. 2004)

Oki Jürgen,

dat macht ja richtig wieder Spass   

guckst du in der Leiste oben links, zweite Reihe .... als kleines Beispiel was ich gerade gebastelt habe 


Wär das so nach deinen Vorstellungen ?


----------



## Dr.J (6. Sep. 2004)

Supi Thomas   ,

JA, so habe ich mir das vorgestellt. Ich werde mich mal um die notwendigen Infos kümmern, sobald ich am WE wieder zu Hause bin. Habe nämlisch schon eine kleine Sammlung an Infos. Wie soll ich sie dir zukommen lassen? 

Macht mir auch richtig Spass. So sind wird schon zu zweit. Vielleicht lassen sich die anderen von uns anstecken.


----------



## imported_Administrator (6. Sep. 2004)

oki ... das wäre ja cool, eine Person kenne ich, die da mitmachen würde. Wie gesagt, dies ist erst ein Test ... werde wohl noch etwas daran feilen müssen ...d enn das mit den Bildern klappt noch ned so wie ich will, die Suchfunktion auch ned ... ich lasse mich mal zurückfallen und setze es einfach mal als Link oben in die Leiste, am Design kann ich immer noch rummachen ...


----------



## Dr.J (6. Sep. 2004)

Ich werde dir die Infos am WE per Mail schicken. Möchtest Du sie in einem bestimmten Format (Word, Excel, ...)?


----------



## imported_Administrator (6. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

das Format ist mir eigentlich egal, solange es brauchbare Daten sind, kann hier bei mir eigentlich alles lesen.

Vorab schonmal dankeschön ...


----------



## Frank (6. Sep. 2004)

Hallo ihr zwei,

würd mich auch brennend interressieren. Kann zwar vielleicht nicht soviel dazu beisteuern, da ich ja noch Newbie bin, aber ich denke dort jede Menge zu lernen. 

In der Tab sollte vielleicht noch Winterhart oder ähnlich stehen.   8) 

MfG
Frank


----------



## imported_Administrator (6. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Frank,

habe das Ding momentan nur zum testen online ... feststeht eigentlich schon das Layout, nur die Datenbank spielt noch ned so recht mit ... aber schaun mer mal, das wird schon, ich bleibe auf jeden Fall am Ball  

Layout für einen solchen STeckbrief hab ich mal als Beispiel reingesetzt, das sollte das Informationsbedürfnis erschlagen ?!


----------



## Frank (6. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Admin,

schaut doch alles sehr gut aus. Weiter so.

Machst du heute wieder mal 'ne Nachtschicht?

MfG
Frank


----------



## imported_Administrator (6. Sep. 2004)

yep, hatte schon alles drin stehen bis ich gemerkt habe, das mit der Datenbank irgendwas ned stimmt, Text kann ich reinmachen, keine Bilder, keine Bewertung, suche noch den Fehler ....

Nachtschicht ? Ne, hab noch genuch vom Weekend, das reicht vorerst mal ... das Lexikon hat ja keine Eile


----------



## Dr.J (7. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Frank,

wir sind für jede Hilfe dankbar. Infos über Teichpflanzen findet man in Ueberfluss im Internet, Zeitschriften, Büchern, bei Mama oder sonst wo. Die Idee war die Informationen zu bündeln und den Teichianer zur Verfügung zu stellen. Hilft dann sicher bei der Bestimmung von unbekannten Pflanzen am heimischen Teich oder wenn man mal nachschauen möchte, wann eine Pflanze zurückgeschnitten werden muss, etc.

Also ran an die Buletten.


----------



## Frank (7. Sep. 2004)

Guten morgen Jürgen,

natürlich werde ich auch meines dazu beitragen, wenn's soweit ist. Das mit dem Lexikon ist eine Superidee. Überhaupt ist dieses Forum erstklassig. Wer hier nichts findet und seine Fragen nicht beantwortet bekommt, der braucht glaube ich auch nicht lange weiter zu suchen. (Bisschen "Honig ums Maul" für alle Mods, Expertis, und andere.)    

MfG
Frank


----------



## StefanS (7. Sep. 2004)

Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> - Blütezeit (von-bis)
> - Blütenfarbe
> - Grösse
> - Einjährig/Mehrjährig
> ...



Die Teichzonen würde ich beschreiben (was ist Zone I, II... ?). Bei Standort ist zu bemerken, dass nahezu alle Teichpflanzen sonnige bis vollsonnige Standorte lieben, so dass man die paar Ausnahmen auch unter Besonderheiten abbacken kann. Gleiches gilt, wenn man *zuverlässige* Angaben zu besonderen pH-Werten machen kann ("braucht pH-Wert unter 7"). Für mich interessant ist die Frage der Vermehrung (Ausläufer, Teilung, Samen usw.) und vor allem die Warnung, wenn es sich um sich (sehr) stark __ wuchernde Pflanzen handelt. Wollt Ihr nichts darüber wissen, ob Winterschutz erforderlich ist (z.B. trop. Seerosen, Zantedeschia, __ Thalia, __ Hechtkraut...) ?

Soweit es Beiträge zahlreicher Mitglieder gibt, werde ich mich selbstverständlich auch beteiligen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Frank (7. Sep. 2004)

Hallo StefanS,

deine Vorschläge sind sehr gut, besonders das mit den Pflanzzonen. Allerdings finde ich, man könnte die Zonen vielleicht irgendwie allgemein beschreiben und nicht bei jeder Pflanze einzeln. Wenn man das irgendwie als so eine Art allgemeine "Überschrift" einsetzen könnte, wirds in der eigentlichen Tabelle vielleicht etwas übersichtlicher.

Das mit dem "überwintern" hatte ich auch schon mal vorgeschlagen.   

Warum willst du warten, bis die Beteiligung recht groß ist? Wenn wir alle auf eine rege Anteilnahme warten, wird wohl nix dazukommen, oder???    

MfG
Frank


----------



## Roland (7. Sep. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Wir ihr ja gelesen habt interessiere ich mich für Pflanzen und ihre Samen.
Allgemeine Angaben zur Pflanzzone, Blüte usw. ist auf jeder gekauften Pflanze angegeben.  
Stefan hat folgendes geschrieben:
Für mich interessant ist die Frage der Vermehrung (Ausläufer, Teilung, Samen usw.) und vor allem die Warnung, wenn es sich um sich (sehr) stark __ wuchernde Pflanzen handelt. Wollt Ihr nichts darüber wissen, ob Winterschutz erforderlich ist (z.B. trop. Seerosen, Zantedeschia, __ Thalia, __ Hechtkraut...) ? 
Da gebe ich Stefan Recht! Hier sollten Erfahrungen eingebracht werden, da die Beschreibungen bei den Pflanzen oder in der Literatur ganz oft nicht stimmen.


----------



## Dr.J (7. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Roland,

du hast recht, wenn Du sagst, dass die Informationen zu Blüte, Zone, etc. bei jeder gekauften Pflanze auf dem Edikett stehen. Aber hebst Du immer sämtliche Ediketten jahrelang auf bzw. kannst Du Dich nach längerer Zeit noch daran erinnern, was mal draufstand? Nicht jeder hebt diese Ediketten auf oder macht sich eine Liste seiner Pflanzen. Deswegen würde ich diese Infos trotzdem mit aufnehmen. 

Hallo Stefan,

Deine Vorschläge finde ich gut. Meine Liste erhebt auch keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit. War gestern nur ein wenig Brainstorming auf die Schnelle.  :?


----------



## Roland (7. Sep. 2004)

Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Roland,
> 
> du hast recht, wenn Du sagst, dass die Informationen zu Blüte, Zone, etc. bei jeder gekauften Pflanze auf dem Edikett stehen. Aber hebst Du immer sämtliche Ediketten jahrelang auf bzw. kannst Du Dich nach längerer Zeit noch daran erinnern, was mal draufstand? Nicht jeder hebt diese Ediketten auf oder macht sich eine Liste seiner Pflanzen. Deswegen würde ich diese Infos trotzdem mit aufnehmen.



Du wirst lachen, aber ich habe sämtliche Wasserpflanzen in einem grossen Ordner auf Blätter geklebt, wie alle anderen Infos meinen Teich betreffend. Frag doch mal Tommi er hats gesehen.

Natürlich sollten sämtliche Infos einer Pflanze eingetragen werden, ich bin trotzdem der Meinung, dass der Schwerpunkt auf Eigenerfahrung gelegt werden sollte, so z.B. dass die __ Kuckuckslichtnelke sich sehr wohl im normalen Blumengarten fühlt. Das hab ich noch nirgendwo gelesen.


----------



## imported_Administrator (7. Sep. 2004)

8) ... also der Roland hat Ordnung ohne Ende ... alles schön im Ordner, fein säuberlich gesammelt    ... an meine Ordnung will ich da mal ned denken  8)


----------



## Dr.J (7. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Roland,

da kann ich nicht mithalten. Hat bestimmt jede Menge Arbeit gemacht. Ich habe meine Ediketten mit einem Gummi zusammengebunden und in die unterste Schublade meines Schreibtisches gelegt.  8) Allerdings habe ich inzwischen Pflanzen an meinem Teich (ich schätze mal durch Fremdgehen irgendwelcher Nachbarspflanzen), von denen ich keine Karte besitze und sie monentan auch nicht bestimmen kann, da ich nicht der Experte bin.   

In punkto Eigenerfahrung bin ich voll auf Deiner Seite, da diese Erfahrungen auch für mich interessant sind und sicher auch für alle anderen. Meistens sind diese mehr Wert als nackte Fakten. 

Würdest Du denn Deine gesammelten Werke Tommi zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## Roland (7. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

das ist gar keine Frage, dass ich mitmache, nur das Gesammelte sind eben nur die allgemeinen Informationen und jeder der sich mit seinen Pflanzen ein wenig beschäftigt, kann eigene Erfahrung, Erfolge und Misserfolge mit reinbringen, wenn hierbei viele Leute mitmachen wird hier ein kompetenter Pflanzenlexikon entstehen. Auch sollte man sich nicht nur auf Teichpflanzen konzentrieren sondern auch aufs Teichumfeld, wo man auf kleinstem Raum eine Vielfalt an farbprächtigen Blumen pflanzen kann, wo __ Taubenschwänzchen, Bienen, Hummel,Schmetterlinge, __ Nachtfalter und dadurch auch Fledermäuse sich rundum den Teich tummeln. So habe ich z. B. folgenden Samen für nächstes Jahr gekauft:
  Anzahl Bezeichnung Stückpreis Summe 
1 Algiermalve, Malva sylvestris 1,79 1,79 
1 Männertreu, Lobelia erinus compacta 0,75 0,75 
1 __ Bartfaden, Penstemon hartgegii 0,95 0,95 
1 Buntnessel, Coleus blumei 0,88 0,88 
1 Buntschopfsalbei, Salvia viridis 1,55 1,55 
1 Celosie, Flamingo Feder, Celosia spicata 1,99 1,99 
1 Collinsie, Collinsia biocolor 0,29 0,29 
1 Purpurglöckchen, Rhodochiton atrosanguineum, Rosenkleid 1,39 1,39 
1 Duft-Steinrich, Alyssum maritimum 2,29 2,29 
1 __ Rittersporn, Delphinium ajacis fl. pl. 0,75 0,75 
1 Azalee, Sommerazalee, Godetia grandiflora 0,75 0,75 
1 Sommerphlox, Flammenblume, Phlox drummondii 0,89 0,89 
1 Eucalyptus, Silberdollar 1,55 1,55 
1 Sommerzypresse, Kochia scoparia 0,29 0,29 
1 Federbusch - Celosien, Celosie argentea plumosa 1,55 1,55 
1 Spinnenpflanze, Cleome spinosa, Mischung 0,89 0,89 
1 Spaltblume, Schizanthus wisetonensis 1,79 1,79 
1 Fuchsschwanz, Amaranthus tricolor 1,79 1,79 
1 Sternwinde, Quamoclit lobata (Mina lobata) 1,19 1,19 
1 Schlingpflanzen Mischung für Balkon und Lauben 0,75 0,75 
1 Schönranke, Eccremocarpus scaber 2,55 2,55 
1 Gauklerblume, Mimulus luteus 1,19 1,19 
1 __ Glockenrebe Cobaea, Cobaea scandens 1,25 1,25 
1 Hahnenkamm, Celosia cristata 0,89 0,89 
1 Hyazinth - Bohne, Dolichos Iablab 1,55 1,55 
1 Japanischer Blumenrasen 0,69 0,69 
1 __ Wunderblume, Mirabilis jalapa 1,19 1,19 
1 Wunderblume, Mirabilis jalapa 1,19 1,19 
1 Königskerze, Verbascum bombyciferum 1,19 1,19 
1 Zwergedelwicken, Lathyrus odoratus 1,25 1,25 
1 Gaillardia, Kokardenblume, Malerblume, Gaillardia pulchella 0,75 0,75 
1 __ Wunderbaum, Ricinus, Ricinus communis zanzibariensis 1,55 1,55 
1 __ Ziergräser, Gräser, Ziergras 0,75 0,75 
1 Zierkürbis, Indian Mix, Cucurbita pepo 1,55 1,55 
1 Ziermais  1,55 1,55 
1 Sommer - Levkojen, Matthiola incana 0,75 0,75 
1 Duft-Ziertabak, Nicotiana sylvestris, Only the Lonely 1,19 1,19 
1 Nachtviole, Mischung, Hesperis matronalis 0,69 0,69 
1 __ Pechnelke, Viscafeuer, Lychnis viscaria 0,69 0,69 
1 __ Fingerhut, Digitalis purpurea 0,55 0,55 
1 Prachtmalven, Mischung, Alcea rosea plena 0,69 0,69 
1 __ Prachtscharte, Liatris spicata \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\"Kobold\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\" 1,55 1,55 
1 Rehmannie, Rehmannia angulata 1,39 1,39 
1 Glockenblume, Campanula medium 0,75 0,75 
1 Stauden - Rittersporn, Delphinium cultorum 0,75 0,75 
1 __ Pampasgras, Cortaderia selloana 1,55 1,55 
1 Kleines Pampasgras, Federborstengras, Pennisetum rueppelii 1,70 1,70 
1 Farbgarten, rot 1,19 1,19 
1 Farbgarten, weiß 

Das wird nächstes Jahr ein Blumenmeer!!!


----------



## Roland (7. Sep. 2004)

à propos Jürgen

setz doch mal Bilder deiner unbekannten Pflanzen rein, vielleicht können wir dir bestimmen helfen:


----------



## Dr.J (7. Sep. 2004)

Mann Roland,

das ist ja der reinste botanische Garten. Auf die Bilder bin ich gespannt. Natürlich ist auch das Teichumfeld interessant. Ich selbst habe gerade im Umfeld sehr viel getan um ein kleines Paradies zu schaffen. Die Beete und Rabatten sind so angelegt, dass ich das ganze Jahr über von Pflanzen umgeben bin. Ich stelle mal am WE ein paar Bilder rein. Besonders toll finde ich es dann auch, wenn die Wildblumenwiese blüht. Da kommt man richtig ins schwärmen.


----------



## Thorsten (7. Sep. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich muss wirklich sagen, was Ihr vorhabt *Respekt*!

So ein Pflanzlexikon wäre eine super Sache... und hilft mit Sicherheit jeden Juser... irgendwann braucht man immer was zum nachschlagen-lesen.  

Leider kann ich Euch keine große Hilfe sein... weil ich null Ahnung von Pflanzen habe... teilweise weiß ich noch nicht mal was meine Frau in den Teich gesetzt hat. 8) 

Ich wünsche Euch viel Glück und Erfolg für das Vorhaben.


----------



## Dr.J (8. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

danke für die Wünsche.    

Uebrigens, man muss kein Experte sein, um für ein solches Lexikon Informationen zu sammeln. Informationen bekommt man überall, im Internet, in Foren, ... nur nicht gebündelt an einer Stelle. Daher die Idee mit dem Lexikon. Und ich werde schon allein Tommi zu liebe, der sich ja die ganze Arbeit mit der Datenbank und so macht, versuchen diese Idee nicht sterben zu lassen.

Deshalb meine Bitte: Sammelt Fakten und besonders die persönlichen Erfahrungen.   

Wenn ich z.B. in das Pflanzen-Forum sehe, in dem ich auch schon verschiedene Fragen gepostet habe, dann sehe ich, dass es Sinn macht sich des Themas anzunehmen.


----------



## imported_Administrator (8. Sep. 2004)

Moin moin,

nur mal zum Verständnis und zum Ablauf:

Wenn ich damit fertig bin mit dem Lexikon, wird jeder User etwas dazu beitragen können und selbst Pflanzen eintragen können. Wir werden nur eine Person hoffentlich engagieren können, die das Lexikon pflegt, überprüft und zusammen mit uns allen Eintragungen macht, denn nur zusammen kriegen wir das hin


----------



## Dr.J (8. Sep. 2004)

Moin Tommi,

ich denke auch, dass wir so etwas ganz leicht hinbekommen. Stelle gerne zur Verfügung, da es auch meine Anregung war, das Lexikon zu pflegen.


----------



## imported_Administrator (8. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

sehen wir es mal als gemeinschaftsprojekt , weil anders bleibt die Arbeit an einer Person hängen und  das will ich keinem zumuten ... erstmal Layout der datenbank unter uns regeln, dann schaun mer mal.


----------



## Roland (8. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Tommi,

ich bin mit dieser Reglung einverstanden, du könntest nur noch das Thema Teichumfeld für Blumen, Stauden und Gräser/Kräuter hinzusetzen


----------



## Frank (8. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Roland,

hmmm..., im Grunde finde ich deinen Gedanken auch nicht schlecht, von wegen Teichumfeld. Frage ist nur, ob das nicht allmählich den Rahmen sprengen würde. Irgendwann sind wir soweit, das wir alle Gartenpflanzen mit einbeziehen wollen. Nur ich denke, das ist ein Thema was in ein spezielles Gartenforum gehört. Vllt sollten wir es bei der Sumpfzone enden lassen.

Aber warten wir mal ab, was der Admin davon hält... .

MfG
Frank


----------



## imported_Administrator (8. Sep. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

sobald die Datenbank entgültig steht werde ich die entsprechenden Rubriken einsetzen. Da dies alles eine freiwillige Angabe der User ist finde ich die Idee von Roland nicht schlecht ...

Schaun mer mal .... ich denke die Datenbank muss erst fertig werden, dann sehen wir es, wie wir es machen.


----------



## StefanS (9. Sep. 2004)

frschl schrieb:
			
		

> Warum willst du warten, bis die Beteiligung recht groß ist? Wenn wir alle auf eine rege Anteilnahme warten, wird wohl nix dazukommen, oder???



Hallo Frank,

im Grunde pflichte ich Dir bei. Ich habe allerdings schon reichlich einschlägige Erfahrungen gesammelt, wenn man selbst erhebliche Arbeit investiert und von denjenigen, die am eheste davon profitieren, kommt ausser Wünschen und Anregungen - gar nichts. Na ja, vielleicht klappt es ja diesmal. Der Herr Doktor scheint ja wild entschlossen, mitzuwirken. Und vielleicht bist Du ja auch von Anfang an mit dabei. Ich lasse mich schon nicht lange bitten.

Übrigens schlage ich vor, nur geprüfte oder selbst erlebte Beschreibungen ins Pflanzenlexikon zu setzen. In allen möglichen Zeitschriften und Quellen steht einfach zu viel Unfug. So auch jetzt wieder: Im einzigen vernünftig klingenden  Beitrag von DER GARTENTEICH stand der Hinweis, dass Krebsscheren Wasser mit pH >7 benöigen. Dann hat mir Karsten da (völlig zu recht) die Haare gewaschen...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## imported_Administrator (9. Sep. 2004)

Guten Morgen *gähnt*,

es liess mir ja die ganzen Tage keine Ruhe (der eingebaute Mod ist nämlich max. für phpbb2.0.6, nicht für unsere Version phpbb2.0.10), aber ich denke wir haben einen guten Entwurf, mit dem wir leben können.

Ich wollte zwar, das die Leute alles komplett selber gestalten, also Beschreibung inkl. Bild, aber irgendwas will nicht.

Von daher, bitte mal anschauen, ob die ganzen Stichworte so passen (Reihenfolge + Art der Stichworte), das Bild füge ich morgen ein, habe mich imo genuch mit der nicht funktionerenden Version rumgequält (muss wohl auf Lehrgang, hat sich einiges verändert  :cry: ).

Also ran an die Tasten, Kritik/Änderungswünsche, sei es am Steckbrief und/oder den Verzeichnissen ist willkommen  8)


----------



## StefanS (9. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Tommi,

gravierender Fehler in der Email-Addi: "@@

Irgendwie kannst Du nicht nur eine neue Email öffnen, weil man sich sonst die ganzen Kriterien erst abschreiben und neu eintippen muss. Geht nicht auch irgend ein Formular ?

Bei den abgefragten Informationen halte ich es jetzt erst recht für unsinnig, Pflanzenbeschreibungen einzustellen, die man nicht selbst erfahren hat.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## imported_Administrator (9. Sep. 2004)

Moin Stefan,

hatte das Lexikon noch im Administrator-Modus laufen, selbstverständlich ist es ein Formular.

Für mich ist es erstmal unerheblich, ob da jemand kleine oder große Erfahrungen mit den Pflanzen hat, erstmal geht es mir um das Layout und die abgefragten Infos, ob dies so für alle passt.

Mir ist schon klar, das da unterschiedliche Angaben zum Vorschein kommen, gerade ebend weil wir alle verschiedene Teiche, der eine mit, der andere ohne Fischbesatz haben.

Die Person, die das managen soll, hat sich schon ein bisschen Fachliteratur besorgt, um das ganze zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Dr.J (9. Sep. 2004)

StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> im Grunde pflichte ich Dir bei. Ich habe allerdings schon reichlich einschlägige Erfahrungen gesammelt, wenn man selbst erhebliche Arbeit investiert und von denjenigen, die am eheste davon profitieren, kommt ausser Wünschen und Anregungen - gar nichts. Na ja, vielleicht klappt es ja diesmal. Der Herr Doktor scheint ja wild entschlossen, mitzuwirken. Und vielleicht bist Du ja auch von Anfang an mit dabei. Ich lasse mich schon nicht lange bitten.



Hallo Stefan,

auch ich habe dahingehend einschlägige Erfahrungen gemacht. Das ist allerdings kein Grund für mich solche "Projekte" nie mehr anzugehen. Ich möchte ausserdem nicht den Eindruck erwecken fanatisch zu sein, mag nur keine halbherzigen Sachen. Mir ist als Laie    in punkto Pflanzen nur daran gelegen soetwas wie das Lexikon ins Leben zu rufen, damit Leute wie ich von den Erfahrungen der Experten profitieren können. Dazu ist das Forum doch ins Leben gerufen worden, oder?


----------



## StefanS (9. Sep. 2004)

Kein Widerspruch, Euer Ehren,

es handelt sich eben nur um ein sehr ehrgeiziges Projekt, an dem sich schon jede Menge Leute die Zähne ausgebissen haben. Es gibt tausende von Pflanzenbüchern - von Toppflanzen bis zum Spalierobst. Aber nicht ein einziges über Teichpflanzen, das brauchbar wäre. 

Über mein Engagement braucht man sich keine Gedanken zu machen. Habe schon den ersten Beitrag abgeschickt. Weitere werden folgen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## imported_Administrator (9. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

wie bereits erwähnt, du kannst sie nun direkt in das Formular tippen, dann stehst auch du als Ersteller der Pflanze drin, will ja schliesslich nicht deine Lorbeeren ernsten *smile* . Das einzigste, was ich oder diejenige, die das Pflegen wird braucht ist das Bild per Mail (ist viellecith nicht so gut rübergekommen), ansonsten passt des schon.


----------



## tina (9. Sep. 2004)

Hallo an alle, die sich so enthusiastisch am Pflanzenlexikon beteiligen wollen!
Vielleicht sollte ich mich mal eben vorstellen: Ich bin Tina. Vor vielen Wochen, als Tommi noch der Admin des letzten Forums war, habe ich dort die Anregung ins Forum geworfen, ob nicht mal ein ordentliches Pflanzenlexikon ins forum gestellt werden sollte. Es kam zu keinerlei Resonanz im letzten Forum. Der einzige, der sozusagen positiv darauf antwortete, war Tommi, der die Idee für gut befand, nur keiner hat sie aufgegriffen. Daß meine Idee jetzt in diesem Forum so enthusiastisch und spontan aufgefriffen wurde, erfreut nicht nur mich, sondern logischerweise auch Tommi. Tommi hat ein paarmal daraufhin gedeutet, daß er "jemanden" hätte, der sich bereit erklären würde, dieses Lexikon aufzubauen. Ich schätze mal, er meint damit mich, weil die Idee letztendlich von mir stammt und er mich auch schon darauf angesprochen hat.
Daraufhin habe ich mich bereiterklärt, ein dementsprechendes Pflanzenlexikon aufzubauen. Über jede Mitarbeit würden wir uns natürlich sehr freuen. Ich habe diverse Fachliteratur zu Rate gezogen, bin also letztendlich davon überzeugt, einigermaßen Wissenswertes zu verbreiten. Allerdings muß ich zugeben, daß mein persönlicher Erfahrungsschatz nicht besonders weit reicht: Mein Teich existiert seit nunmehr 4 Monaten, so daß ich mich eigentllich zum Teichneuling, oder"Teichneubauer" bezeichnen würde. Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich es binnen kürzester Zeit, trotz "Teichbaufehler" geschafft, einen naturgemäßen Teich zu schaffen, der ohne irgendwelche technischen Vorrichtungen binnen eines knappen halben JAhres "Trinkwasserqualität" errreicht hat. Trinkwasserqualität deshalb, weil ich mich nicht nur an diesen seltsamen "Streifen" die es überall zu kaufen gibt, orientiere, sondern vor allen dingen an  der Fauna, die in meinem Teich existiert. Wie ihr vielleicht wißt, gibt es sogenannte "Bioindikatoren", die auch ohne Streifen oder Tröpfchenmessung aussagefähiger sind. Dazu zählen vor allen Dingen Köcherfliegenlarven, die nur in der Gütequalität I vorkommen, und das ist nun mal Trinkwasserqualität, was mein Sohn und ich auch schon erprobt haben ohne anschließenden Durchfall. Daneben finde ich auch Teichdeckelschnecken, die sehen so aus wie Seepocken im Salzwasser( =Gütequal. II). (+ Frösche, Teichlurchlarven, Gelbrandkäfer- + Libellenlarven, Rückenschwimer, Egel, Asseln + etc.) Zu erwähnen sollten meine Teichfilter sein: Pflanzen und TEICHMUSCHELN. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Diesen Sommers haabe ich 6 Bitterlinge ausgesetzt, die für 60-100 Bitterlinge Nachwuchs gesorgt haben. Mein teich ist ca. 15-20 qm groß.
Die Vorschläge, die seitens der Forumsmitglieder zu lesen waaren, sind sehr vielversprechend. Was mir beispielsweise noch vorschwebte, war eine Verlinkung: z . B.. Lateinische Namen vs.. Deutsche Namen oder
Nährstoffarme vs.. nährstoffreiche Pflanzen oder eine Rubrik: "Insektenfreundllich". Insektenfreundlich fänd ich schon wichig. Oder Wuchernd vs. nicht wuchernd.
Was meint ihr denn dazu?
Liebe Grüße
Tina


----------



## Dr.J (9. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Tina,

es ist schön zu erfahren, dass Tommi und Du vor mir ebenfalls diese Idee hatten. Auch finde ich es toll von Dir, dass Du dich kümmern willst, also meine Unterstützung ist Dir gewiss. Ich denke, wenn alle mit anpacken und ihre Erfahrungen mit einbringen, können wir ein Werk schaffen, das Seinesgleichen sucht. Ich würde es mir zumindest wünschen.


----------



## Nestor (10. Sep. 2004)

Schaut mal hier: 
http://www.eheim.nl/d/Pflanzen.cgi


http://www.bio-gaertner.de/Articles/Pflanzen-dieDatenbank/Sonstige/Teichpflanzen.html

Vielleicht könnt ihr da noch was brauchbares finden. Werd mal gucken was ich hier noch habe bzw. finde.

Gruß Björn


----------



## StefanS (10. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Tina,

ich zitiere einmal aus Streble/Krauter, eigentlich dem bekanntesten Bestimmungsbuch:

_*"Wassergüteklasse I, oligosaprobe Zone*

Das Wasser ist weitgehend rein, sauerstoffreich, fast frei von toter organischer Substanz. Dementsprechend arm an Arten und Individuen ist das Wasser, das ja nicht nur rein, sondern auch nährstoffarm ist. Güteklasse I kommt Bächen nach dem Quellaustritt, Gebirgsbächen, manchen Alpen- und  Voralpenseen zu. ..."_ Eine Liste der zugehörigen Leitorganismen schicke ich Dir gerne zu, Köcherfliegen gehören nicht dazu.

Kurz, ich bezweifle sehr, dass in einem Gartenteich Güteklasse I überhaupt realisierbar ist, Köcherfliegen hin oder her  - einmal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich das überhaupt nicht für wünschenswert halten würde. 

Zum Pflanzenlexikon: Ich bin auf den (nicht neuen) Vorschlag seinerzeit nicht abgefahren, da es sich längst herausgestellt hatte, dass gerade einmal 5 Leute die gesamte Arbeit im Forum erledigt haben. Immer dieselben und bei immer neuen Themen. Leute mit noch mehr neuen, guten Ideen, aber wenig Arbeitslust hatten wir genug. Ich will mich auch hier gern am Pflanzenlexikon beteiligen und bin sehr gespannt, was sonst noch an wirklichen Beiträgen kommt. Dabei bin ich wie gesagt nicht unbedingt scharf auf Abgeschriebenes aus Büchern, einmal abgesehen davon, dass es kein umfassendes Buch gibt. Das würde ich mir sofort kaufen - und gut wär's.

Nährstoffarm vs. nährstoffreich wäre schon interessant (nahezu jeder Gartenteich ist nährstoffreich !), jedoch kann kaum jemand eine fundierte Aussage dazu treffen (ich auch nicht, und was in DER GARTENTEICH steht, ist wohl mindestens zum Teil falsch und zum Teil abgeschrieben). Wobei wir wieder bei der Wassergüte wären...

Insektenfreundlich: Welche Insekten (__ Seerosenzünsler )  ? Wie ist das definiert (Schwalbenschwänze z.B. benötigen würzige (Küchen-) Kräuter) ? Welche Rolle spielt Insektenfreundlichkeit bei Wasserpflanzen ? Wer hat eigene Erfahrungen und wirkliches Wissen ? 

Zum Ausdehnungsdrang hingegen erwarte ich noch die zuverlässigsten Aussagen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (10. Sep. 2004)

tina schrieb:
			
		

> ......."Trinkwasserqualität" errreicht hat.
> Trinkwasserqualität deshalb,.....
> Köcherfliegenlarven, die nur in der Gütequalität I vorkommen, und das ist nun mal Trinkwasserqualität, was mein Sohn und ich auch schon erprobt haben ohne anschließenden Durchfall......



  

bitte beachte auch  

gegen solche Menschenversuche 
zumal an Schutzbefohlenen !  

Ich habe in meinem Teich und sogar im (zur Zeit stillgelegten)
Pflanzenfilter  jede Menge Köcherfliegen und
die Sichtweite unter Wasser wird nur durch die Ufer begrenzt 8) 
sowie grössteils saubere Steine und paar 
pollierte Golfbälle als Marker am Grund.

aber ich würde trotzdem keine Experimente mit meinen Kindern durchführen !


die "Belastung" mit Bakterien xy ist so stark ,
dass Mulm und Pflanzenreste
in kurzer Zeit abgebaut bzw. mineralisiert werden.

ob die alle gesund sind ?......
   8)  :?   

an Alle 
schönes WE


----------



## StefanS (10. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Tina,
hallo Karsten,

hier

http://www.hlug.de/medien/wasser/gewaesserguete/design/fauna1.htm

findet man 9 verschiedene Köcherfliegen mit reichlich Unterarten beschrieben, von denen zwar einige die Quellbereiche von Bächen im Bergland bevorzugen, andere aber selbst organisch stark belastete Flüsse er- und vertragen. Die Aussage, dass Köcherfliegen nur in Gewässern der Güteklasse I anzutreffen sind, ist einfach nicht korrekt.

Richtig ist weiter, dass Trinkwasserqualität nichts über bakterielle Belastung aussagt, bei der Einteilung in Güteklassen gehören bestimmte Bakterien sogar zu den Leitorganismen.

Ich kann auch nur noch einmal wiederholen: Güteklasse I ist in Gartenteichen noch nicht einmal anzustreben, denn ein solcher Teich wäre

- artenarm und 
- individuenarm

und zwar, was Fauna _und _Flora betrifft. Ein Gebirgsbach ist schon ein Stück weit hinter der Quelle nicht unbedingt mehr Güte I.

Was das nun alles mit dem Pflanzenlexikon auf sich hat ? Es zeigt halt, dass einen Bücher allein auch ganz schön in die Irre leiten können.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (10. Sep. 2004)

*re*



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> .... ganz schön in die Irre ......
> Stefan



 das wird mir zu tiefsinnig.

ich geh jetzt erst mal biergärtnern !

Krombacher Projekt  / Regenwald schützen !!!!

ich hoffe mich führt dann keiner in die Irre ....

sondern heim !

schönes WE  8)


----------



## imported_Administrator (11. Sep. 2004)

*....*

Guten Morgen,

nun werdet euch mal einig ob euchdas Layout so passt oder ob ich noch was verändern muss, denn ich habe gerade das Problem von Bildern im Lexikon gelöst. Muss die Bilder zwar manuell hochladen, aber ist nicht schlimm. 

Bitte anschauen, ob euch diese Bildgrösse von 240x180 genügt oder ob wir noch was ändern sollen, bevor es losgeht.

Yippie, endlich Bilder zu dem Steckbrief. Am Eingabelayout werde ich auch noch arbeiten, das gefällt mir noch nicht so dolle.

See ya , N8


----------



## Thorsten (11. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Admin,

find ich gut, so wie es jetzt ist.!

Die Bildgröße ist meiner Meinung nach auch ausreichend...

Gute Arbeit und wieder eine halbe Nachtschicht eingelegt !?


----------



## Dr.J (11. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Tommi,

das Eingabeformular ist prima.   

Mir ist nur folgendes aufgefallen. Warum ist das Feld für die Kurzbeschreibung so lange? Ich muß ganz schön weit nach rechts scrollen und das bei einer Auflösung von 1280x1024. Das letzte Feld auf der rechten Seite hat keine Beschreibung. Die Bildgröße halte ich für ausreichend. Ansonst toll gemacht. Prosecco.

Wie wird nach dem GoLive das Verfahren sein? Wird es eine Art Bedienungsanleitung geben? Trägt dann jeder seine Pflanzen ein und wie ist es mit den bestehenden Einträgen. Darf man die so ohne weiteres abändern, wenn sie von anderen Mitgliedern stammen?


----------



## imported_Administrator (11. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

ooops    .... die Felder sind echt a bisserl lang, werde ich noch korrigieren. Jeder User sollte seinen Steckbrief selbst eintragen. Sobald dieser eingetragen ist, verschickt ihr das entsprechende Bild an mich und ich pflege es ein, weil anders gehts imo ned ... MySql4 macht mir zuviele Probleme ansonsten.

Ändern kann nur der Lexikonmaster oder ich , sonst niemand. Mal schauen, vielleicht krieg ich das noch hin, das man Kommentare zu den Pflanzensteckbriefen schreiben kann  8)


----------



## tina (11. Sep. 2004)

Hallo,
mir fällt noch etwas ein: Nachdem ich meinen Teich neu gebaut und die Pflanzen eingesetzt hatte, wußte ich nach einiger Zeit doch nicht mehr so recht, welche Pflanzen wo waren. Meine gesammelten Schildchen halfen mir auch nicht mehr so recht weiter, weil die Abbildungen fast ausnahmslos mit Blüten dargestellt waren. Aber wo hatte ich meine Kuckuckslichtnelke und wo meine blaue Gauklerblume hingepflanzt?!Die blühten logischerweise nämlich gerade nicht!. Was haltet ihr davon, Pflanzenbilder mit und ohne Blüte ins Lexikon zu setzen?
Liebe Grüße
Tina


----------



## imported_Administrator (11. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Tina,

sicher ist es kein Problem, auch Bilder von nichtblühenden Pflanzen reinzusetzen, die Idee ist nicht schlecht, bloss wer fotografiert Pflanzen, die nicht blühen ?  dea:


----------



## tina (11. Sep. 2004)

Hi, Tommi,

wir wärs mit uns. Also, ich habe momentan keinerlei Schwierigkeiten Fotos von nichtblühenden Pflanzen zu machen lach. Übringens funktionieren meine Smilies nie. immer, wenn ich sie aufmachen will, bekomme ich den Hinweis "Hacking attempt". Übrigens kannst du jetzt mal in die Nickpage gucken. Leider etwas schwer zu lesen.
Liebe Grüße
Tina


----------



## Dr.J (11. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Tina, Tommi,

ihr werdet lachen   , gerade heute habe ich einen Teil meiner Pflanzen am Teich fotografiert, auch die, die gerade NICHT blühen. Aus dem selben Grund, wie Tina. Ich weiß einfach nicht mehr, welche Blume wo steht. Auch meine Kärtchen helfen da nicht mehr weiter. Auch Fachliteratur konnte nur teilweise meiner Suche beenden.  :cry: 

Ich finde also die Idee nicht schlecht beide Zustände abzubilden.
 8)


----------



## imported_Administrator (14. Sep. 2004)

Moin moin,

jetzt hab ich euch schon ein Pflanzenlexikon gezaubert und wie es aussieht bin ich wohl derjenige, der da nur was einträgt ?   schade ... sieht so gut aus das Lexikon ...  :cry:


----------



## Roland (14. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Tommi,

werde mich auch beteiligen aber erst wenn ich aus dem Urlaub zurück bin.


----------



## imported_Administrator (14. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Roland,

besten Dank im voraus für die Mitarbeit, schönen Urlaub und Grüsse an die Liebste


----------



## Dr.J (14. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Tommi,

habe am Wochenende fleissig Bilder gemacht (auch von nicht blühenden Pflanzen) und Infos zusammengetragen. Bin leider die Woche über immer auswärts unterwegs    und nur am WE zu Hause   . Werde am WE die Infos einstellen. Versprochen.    

Also, Your are not alone.  8)


----------



## imported_Administrator (14. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

dat wollte ich hören, besten Dank.


----------



## tina (14. Sep. 2004)

Hi Tommi,
stell ne Liste auf, welche Pflanzen zu bearbeiten sind. Ich hab auch schon 25 gemacht!!!
Liebe Grüße
Tina


----------



## imported_Administrator (14. Sep. 2004)

Guckst du hier meine Liebe :

http://forum2.tommis-page.de/viewtopic.php?t=118/?q=


----------



## Dr.J (23. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Leute,

seht euch mal an, was ich durch Zufall im WWW gefunden habe.

http://www.heimwerker.de/service/garten-lexikon/


----------

